# SAMS CLUB SCREWS UP!



## Bill The Grill Guy (May 5, 2007)

I should have posted this last week but I was a tad bit busy with work.  

So my chicken at Salisbury was a BOMB.  Bought the chicken at Sams like I always do.  Used the same rub I have been using and the same sauce.  Only this time they had Purdue.  

Trying to figure out what went wrong, I was standing there over the meat locker at Sams buying for Norfolk when I noticed that the Purdue chicken was enhanced with chicken broth and God only knows what else.  Well, that can change the flavors that I introduce to the chicken dramaticly.

I ask the guy were the Members Mark chicken was and they say they arnt carring it any more just the Purdue.  Thats just the tip of this iceburg.  When I ask if they had any whole packer briskets they said that they dont carry whole packers any more  .   The meat manager said that the purchasing department just changed suppliers and they wont be getting any more.

Now I dont know about the rest of you but I buy a lot of meat from Sams Club for catering and competiton.  I haven't been so upset about something in a while.  

Any one else having this problem?


----------



## LarryWolfe (May 5, 2007)

Damn Bill, I almost renewed my membership at Sams because they carried packers.  Glad I didn't now!  That does suck, why on earth would they do something so stupid?? Because the "General Public" wants it.  They don't cook full packers and they want overcooked juicy chiicken and you get that with enhanced chicken.


----------



## Cliff H. (May 5, 2007)

Tell me it ain't so.  

the more the big chains generalize the more the smaller stores can specialize.


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (May 5, 2007)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> Damn Bill, I almost renewed my membership at Sams because they carried packers.  Glad I didn't now!  That does suck, why on earth would they do something so stupid?? Because the "General Public" wants it.  They don't cook full packers and they want overcooked juicy chiicken and you get that with enhanced chicken.



The damnest thing is that they are carring all this ORGANIC stuff.  If people only took the time to read the labels.


----------



## bigwheel (May 5, 2007)

Not sure they are available in your area but we get a good unpumped chicken down here called Sanderson Farms brand.  Think they come from Ole Miss.  Albertsons and Tom Thumb carry em in this area.  Near all the comp cooks I know use em. 

bigwheel


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (May 5, 2007)

bigwheel said:
			
		

> Not sure they are available in your area but we get a good unpumped chicken down here called Sanderson Farms brand.  Think they come from Ole Miss.  Albertsons and Tom Thumb carry em in this area.  Near all the comp cooks I know use em.
> 
> bigwheel



Thanks for the info BW.  I'll see if I can find that.


----------



## Rub the Butt (May 6, 2007)

Went to the SAMS in Jax, FL last evening.  They had 1 packer and a bunch of flats.  The butcher said they're carrying both now not just as many packers as the flats are selling better.


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (May 6, 2007)

Rub the Butt said:
			
		

> Went to the SAMS in Jax, FL last evening.  They had 1 packer and a bunch of flats.  The butcher said they're carrying both now not just as many packers as the flats are selling better.



I'm moving to GA.


----------



## Rockin Rooster (May 6, 2007)

I've gone to using a local grocery store's butcher. I introduced my self and explained that I would be buying meats for competitions and some small catering jobs and they have been real eager to accommodate our needs. I don't even know what SAM's has anymore.


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (May 6, 2007)

Big Mike said:
			
		

> The Sams here is still using Tyson non-enhanced chicken.



Now I am moving to Ohio.  Virginia SAMS suck.


----------



## SteerCrazy (May 6, 2007)

Bill The Grill Guy said:
			
		

> I should have posted this last week but I was a tad bit busy with work.
> 
> So my chicken at Salisbury was a BOMB.  Bought the chicken at Sams like I always do.  Used the same rub I have been using and the same sauce.  Only this time they had Purdue.
> 
> ...



If I'm not mistakin, Members Mark is a Costco brand


----------

